# Felt B16 Seatposts?



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I am looking for a seat post compatible with the Felt B16 that allows lateral adjustment of the saddle, either angular or linear. Any recommendations?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

velocanman said:


> I am looking for a seat post compatible with the Felt B16 that allows lateral adjustment of the saddle, either angular or linear. Any recommendations?


Later models have ~6 degrees of angular adjustment.

-SD


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks. Dealing with a 2010 Felt of a client. I haven't seen the bike. Are there slots in the saddle rail clamp bolt holes?


----------

